# Kamera für Maschinenüberwachung



## MFreiberger (24 März 2022)

Moin Zusammen,

wir sind auf der Suche nach einer PoE-Kamera, die bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen einen guten LiveStream liefert. Die Auflösung braucht nicht hoch zu sein, da die Kameras über Datenlichtschranken (100mbit) angebunden werden.
Wichtig ist allerdings, dass die Kameras möglichst einfach zu konfigurieren sind. Da enttäuscht uns Axis maßlos. Fast bei jeder Anwendung gibt es mit den Axis-Kameras Probleme, was die Änderung der IP-Adresse, die Anbindung ans Netzwerk, die Abfrage des Streams usw. usw. angeht. Die anderen Punkte (Bildqualität) erfüllt sie zwar, aber die Probleme in der Implementierung sind so gravierend, dass wir nach einer Alternative suchen.

Jetzt die Frage: kann Jemand eine Kamera empfehlen?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## roboticBeet (24 März 2022)

Wir hatten früher auch Kameras von Axis und waren damit nur bedingt zufrieden. Seit einiger Zeit nutzen wir Kameras von Abus, vor allem PTZ-Domkameras. Sind damit insgesamt zufrieden.


----------



## MFreiberger (24 März 2022)

Moin roboticBeet,

kannst Du mir einmal sagen, welchen Typ ihr genau einsetzt?


----------



## roboticBeet (24 März 2022)

Wir haben vor allem diese Kameras des Typs TVIP82560. Ich habe aber gerade gesehen, dass ihr einen guten Stream bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen benötigt. Eine IR-Beleuchtung ist nicht verbaut und unsere Maschinen sind insgesamt auch sehr gut ausgeleuchtet, sodass ich zu diesem Aspekt keine Aussage machen kann.


----------



## roboticBeet (24 März 2022)

Ich habe gerade bei einem Tee mit einem Kollegen, der sich viel mehr mit diesen Kameras beschäftigt, gesprochen. Er sagte mir, dass er auch sehr Mobotix empfehlen kann.


----------



## MFreiberger (24 März 2022)

Moin roboticBeet,

vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen!

Unsere IT bestätigt, dass an der Mobotix eigentlich kein Weg dran vorbei führt. Allerdings räumt sie auch ein, dass die Projektierung nicht gerade Plug&Play ist.

Ich denke wir werden uns mal eine von Mobotix und eine von Abus zu Testzwecken ins Haus holen.


----------



## Markus.Reiss (5 Oktober 2022)

Moin Zusammen, wir von Rotoclear haben ein Kamerasystem welches unter Nassbedingungen bzw. Schmutz einen sauberen livestream bieten kann durch eine rotierende Scheibe vor der Linse. Nimm gerne Kontakt mit uns auf: https://rotoclear.com/c2.html

Gruß markus von Rotoclear


----------



## MFreiberger (5 Oktober 2022)

Markus.Reiss schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen, wir von Rotoclear haben ein Kamerasystem welches unter Nassbedingungen bzw. Schmutz einen sauberen livestream bieten kann durch eine rotierende Scheibe vor der Linse. Nimm gerne Kontakt mit uns auf: https://rotoclear.com/c2.html
> 
> Gruß markus von Rotoclear


Moin Markus,

vielen Dank für das Angebot. Allerdings haben wir keine Nassbedingungen und auch nicht sehr starken Schmutz. Tatsächlich haben wir entschieden bei Axis zu bleiben (ein Aspekt war u.a. die Zulassung für Schienenfahrzeuge).

VG

Mario


----------

